# MR2 spyder bike rack



## fat_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently got into mountain biking and wanted to be able to take my bike to the trails with my own car. I didn't want to use a trunk style rack so I found a way to adapt a hitch mount rack. I will be testing it this weekend to see how well it works. The rack is more solid than it looks and was made to hold 2 bikes, but I will use a nylon webbing strap from the top tube of the bike and hook it to my engine hood to ensure wind does not cause too much of a bending moment on the mounting rods, bumper or the rack itself.

Rack used:
-swagman xc 2 bike rack

Mounting rods
-4130 rod 12" long
-M22x2.0 tread(screws into bumper) 1" long
-3/4" course thread, 4" long (rack bolt onto this part)
-3/4" nuts, washers, lock washers- 4 each

Bike rack was ~$120 of amazon.com
Mounting rods $75 to have made at a machine shop. 
*I was originally looking to use treaded rod, but found that M22x2.0 does not exists and must be custom made. *


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

wow neat! Lots of mr2 owners on mtbr


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

sure beats the floppy crappy rack i had on my mr2! i have the same hitch rack on my mazda though.. holds up well.


----------



## bkranich (Jul 3, 2012)

*Spyder Rack*

Greetings! I picked up an 01 Spyder a few weeks ago as a third/toy car and am curious as to how your rack has held up? I've thought about trying to find a TwosRUs hitch rack but yours seems much more up my alley. I'd only ever be carrying my XC or road bike, never both.

Thanks! I'm probably going to get the bolts made up soon and get it started regardless.

Brooks K


----------



## fat_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

It worked great. I actually ended up converting to something like this about a year later so that I could carry two bikes:










There is a lot more info in this thread:

bike rack solution


----------



## Bash_Brother_#1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Bike Rack for 2001 MR2 Spyder*

Kinda Pricey but it fits my needs

Luggage rack $376 from Classic Carriers USA

Yakima Front loader bike rack $152 from Amazon

Some minor adjustments needed, but the versatility of the luggage rack was the way to go for me. The Sypder has almost no storage capacity.

I have driven upto 80 mph on the freeway with the bike mounted. I drove about 75 miles averaging 75mph last weekend. The rear trunk lid _may_ fatigue over time and my bike + rack _may_ come flying off, but for the time being it is solid and I'm happy with it.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Going to have to remember that for my miata if a cheap luggage rack pops up for it.


----------



## faja (Nov 22, 2013)

Bash
I have the same car - color, luggage rack and all. A couple of questions for you since I have the same issue - no place to put anything, much less a bike. I'm thinking of having a hitch receiver mounted but that may be pretty expensive.
It looks like you reversed the luggage rack to get the proper angle but it also looks like you only move the rack forward with the top down. Can you not move the Front Loader forward with the top up?
Do you feel the rack and bike flexing at all while driving?
I'd like to be able to carry two road bikes (maybe 17-18 lbs ea) but wonder if that's too much flexing weight on the engine hood.


----------



## Bash_Brother_#1 (Sep 14, 2012)

faja said:


> Bash
> Can you not move the Front Loader forward with the top up?


Yes. Since I have taken these photos, I only load the bike with the front tire over the engine and rear tire over the passenger compartment. You can load a bike this way with the top open or closed. You can even open and close the top with the bike mounted.



faja said:


> Do you feel the rack and bike flexing at all while driving?


Yes. My previous bike was a 34lb rig, so there was a lot of flex. You will want to use heavy duty locktight on the assembly bolts, as they started to vibrate loose after a while. After I applied liberal amounts of locktight I have not seen any loosening. The trunk lid does flex and I am thinking about re-enforcing it. That said I drive fast 80mph+, make fast sharp turns, and hit speed bumps going pretty fast also. If you drive slower there will be less wear on your trunk lid. But all metal that is flexed will fatigue, so check it often.



faja said:


> I'd like to be able to carry two road bikes (maybe 17-18 lbs ea) but wonder if that's too much flexing weight on the engine hood.


While weight is a concern, I would be worried more about the placement of the bikes. Consider these two issues:

1) The rack I have has two protrusions which would make it difficult to add a second bike, because the spacing is such that the bikes would have to be mounted right on those protrusions.

2) Right now with the single bike, the bike rests over the center console, should there be a front impact(as in another vehicle or fixed object, maybe a couch on the freeway?) the bike would crash down onto the center console. IF there were two bikes each one would be mounted over the head of the driver and the passenger. In the event of a collision or an emergency stop + a failed part, the bikes would crash down upon the occupants.

Just my thoughts. I can post more pictures if you would like. I would like to see your rig. Especially if you mount up the two bikes. I would for sure reinforce the trunk lid if you mount a second bike.

Basher


----------

